# Ardour 4.7 compila, pero no arranca

## Lestadt

Hola, amigos de Gentoo.   :Very Happy: 

Soy novato en este maravilloso sistema, llevo 2 meses peleando con esta tecnología, y hasta ahora no he tenido problemas gracias a 

la extensa documentación disponible.

Hasta que llegó Ardour.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Compilo la aplicación en un pentium 4 y no hay ningún problema. Lo malo es que no arranca.

Encontré un problema similar al mío en un foro en inglés, pero no memoricé la página, y no he conseguido volver a revisarla.   :Confused: 

En ese hilo  se decía que había que arrancar el programa en una terminal con el comando:

```
ardour4 --no-hw-optimizations
```

De esa forma arrancaba y me conducía al inicio de sesión, en el que se hace la configuración de JACK. Jack arrancaba, y todo aparentemente bien, hasta que creaba la sesión o pretendía cargar una existente, y entonces estallaba el programa.

He reinstalado varias veces la aplicación, con el mismo resultado. He añadido y he quitado -sse en las opciones de compilación, y nada.

Me interesa especialmente el soporte para VST, y me valdría incluso una versión anterior, como la 3.9999. Para ello he instalado layman, y he cargado los repositorios en los que se encuentran esas versiones, pero el problema es que dan errores de compilación.

Tengo instalado ardour 4.7 en el portátil, con un core i3 y va como la seda.

Pero la necesito en el pentium, porque es donde tengo la tarjeta de audio "seria"

Agradezco vuestra ayuda.

----------

## brutico

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> pero el problema es que dan errores de compilación.

 

Puedes poner el error que te da?

----------

## Lestadt

Hola, gracias por el interés. 

Después de instalar Layman, añadir los overlays y configurar el archivo /var/lib/layman/make.conf, tecleo:

```
gentooAUDIO portage # emerge --ask =ardour-3.9999*

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    *] media-sound/ardour-3.9999  USE="lv2 nls sse vst (-altivec) -doc -phone-home -wiimote" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/ardour-3.9999::proaudio

>>> Unpacking source...

GIT update -->

   repository:               git://git.ardour.org/ardour/ardour.git

   at the commit:            d9c98a51c298e1a2650fedb2b4f284fab1a59a2a

   branch:                   master

   storage directory:        "/usr/portage/distfiles/egit-src/ardour.git"

   checkout type:            bare repository

Cloning into '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work/ardour-3.9999'...

done.

Branch branch-master set up to track remote branch master from origin.

Switched to a new branch 'branch-master'

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work/ardour-3.9999

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work/ardour-3.9999 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work/ardour-3.9999 ...

 * Using waf-utils.eclass without any python-r1 suite eclass is not supported.

 * Please make sure to configure and inherit appropriate -r1 eclass.

 * For more information and examples, please see:

 *     https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/waf-utils_integration

 * ERROR: media-sound/ardour-3.9999::proaudio failed (configure phase):

 *   Invalid use of waf-utils.eclass

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2459:  Called waf-utils_src_configure '--freedesktop' '--noconfirm' '--lv2' '--nls' '--no-phone-home' '--windows-vst' '--fpu-optimization'

 *   environment, line 3087:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [[ -n ${fail} ]] && die "Invalid use of waf-utils.eclass";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/ardour-3.9999::proaudio'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/ardour-3.9999::proaudio'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work/ardour-3.9999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work/ardour-3.9999'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/ardour-3.9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/ardour-3.9999:

 * Using waf-utils.eclass without any python-r1 suite eclass is not supported.

 * Please make sure to configure and inherit appropriate -r1 eclass.

 * For more information and examples, please see:

 *     https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/waf-utils_integration

 * ERROR: media-sound/ardour-3.9999::proaudio failed (configure phase):

 *   Invalid use of waf-utils.eclass

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2459:  Called waf-utils_src_configure '--freedesktop' '--noconfirm' '--lv2' '--nls' '--no-phone-home' '--windows-vst' '--fpu-optimization'

 *   environment, line 3087:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [[ -n ${fail} ]] && die "Invalid use of waf-utils.eclass";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/ardour-3.9999::proaudio'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/ardour-3.9999::proaudio'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work/ardour-3.9999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work/ardour-3.9999'

```

La salida de 

```
emerge --info --verbose
```

me da:

```
Portage 2.2.28 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1027380 total,     96772 free

KiB Swap:    2123772 total,   2115344 free

Timestamp of repository poly-c: Tue, 31 May 2016 07:00:00 +0000

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 29 May 2016 14:30:02 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

LocalOverlay

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

bar

    location: /var/lib/layman/bar

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

poly-c

    location: /var/lib/layman/poly-c

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

proaudio

    location: /var/lib/layman/proaudio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 3

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: 4

ABI="x86"

ABI_X86="32"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hdsp"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib python_targets_python3_4 python_targets_python2_7"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

COLORTERM="xfce4-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-GfEM3HR2p9,guid=afff230201fe5e43968c563d574ea98a"

DEFAULT_ABI="x86"

DESKTOP_SESSION="xfce"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.3-r3/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/  ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/  rsync://mirrors.telepoint.bg/gentoo/  http://mirrors.telepoint.bg/gentoo/  http://gentoo.supp.name/  ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/  ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/  http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/  ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/  http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/  http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/  ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/  http://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/  rsync://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo  http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/  ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/  rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/  http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/  ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/  http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/  rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/  ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo  ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo  http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo  ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/  rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/  http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/  http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/  rsync://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/  ftp://mirror.isoc.org.il/gentoo/  http://mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/gentoo/  rsync://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/  http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/  ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/  http://ftp.rnl.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/pub/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/  ftp://ftp.rnl.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/pub/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/  rsync://ftp.rnl.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/pub/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/  ftp://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/  http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/  http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/  http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/  ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/  http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/  rsync://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/  http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/  http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/  rsync://rsync.mirrorservice.org/distfiles.gentoo.org/  http://gentoo.iteam.net.ua/"

GLADE_CATALOG_PATH=":"

GLADE_MODULE_PATH=":"

GLADE_PIXMAP_PATH=":"

GPG_AGENT_INFO="/tmp/gpg-GcQAIi/S.gpg-agent:3972:1"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/root"

HUSHLOGIN="FALSE"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_32 prefix prefix-guest"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib/ladspa"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_x86="lib"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

LOGNAME="root"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPAGER="manpager"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="x86"

MULTIOSDIRS="../lib"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OLDPWD="/root"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.9.3"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips nios2 ppc ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd ppc64 ppc64-linux riscv s390 sh sparc sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python2.7"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima    security.selinux system.nfs4_acl"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/var/lib/layman"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.9.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/gentooAUDIO:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/3961,unix/gentooAUDIO:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3961"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="4"

SSH_AGENT_PID="3970"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-taBF8b6RjvbT/agent.3969"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gif glamor gnutls gpm gtk gtk3 iconv ipv6 jack java javascript jpeg ladspa lame lash lcms ldap libnotify libressl lm_sensors lv2 mad midi mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp osc pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg taglib tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis vst wavpack wmf wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="hdsp" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CPU_FLAGS_X86 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL NGINX_MODULES_STREAM OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS ROS_MESSAGES RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips nios2 ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd riscv s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-cygwin x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

WINDOWID="37762587"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg:/etc/xdg"

XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP="XFCE"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="xfce-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="9d7f13d1742c4f0a92ee6522571e45cc-1464772996.273645-1073950961"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

```

Y eso es todo.

Por lo que puede investigar, dentro de mis limitados conocimientos informáticos, las waf-utils que referencia el error, necesitan una definición o configuración, que al parecer, se puede hacer en el propio ebuild, indicándolo en la línea "inherit". 

Por experimentar, copié el ebuild a mi LocalOverlay, y añadí 

```
python-any-r1
```

a dicha línea, y al activar el ebuild con

```
repoman manifest
```

me daba este error:

```
* ERROR: media-sound/ardour-3.9999::LocalOverlay failed (depend phase):

 *   PYTHON_COMPAT not declared.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 624:  Called source '/usr/local/portage/media-sound/ardour/ardour-3.9999.ebuild'

 *     ardour-3.9999.ebuild, line   7:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'toolchain-funcs' 'git-2' 'python-any-r1' 'waf-utils'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 320:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-any-r1.eclass'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 120:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-any-r1.eclass'

 *     python-any-r1.eclass, line 145:  Called _python_any_set_globals

 *     python-any-r1.eclass, line 134:  Called _python_set_impls

 *   python-utils-r1.eclass, line 108:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die 'PYTHON_COMPAT not declared.'

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/ardour-3.9999::LocalOverlay'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/ardour-3.9999::LocalOverlay'`.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-3.9999/work/ardour-3.9999'

!!! getFetchMap(): aux_get() error reading media-sound/ardour-3.9999; aborting.
```

y ya he decidido no experimentar más  :Razz: 

¿alguien sabe cómo hacer que compile?

GRACIAS

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> media-sound/ardour-3.9999

 

algún motivo concreto para usar ese ebuild ?

lo digo porque tienes en el arbol oficial la version 4.7 , has probado con ese ?

saluetes

----------

## Lestadt

Claro, Gringo. Como dije al principio del hilo, Ardour-4.7 compila, pero estalla al crear un proyecto, y como alternativa, intenté instalar una versión más baja (3.9999 con soporte vst)

 :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> Claro, Gringo. Como dije al principio del hilo, Ardour-4.7 compila, pero estalla al crear un proyecto, y como alternativa, intenté instalar una versión más baja (3.9999 con soporte vst)
> 
> 

 

oops, cierto, lei mal tus posts.

Y con alguna versión anterior has probado ? No veo ninguna version estable curiosamente :

```
Keywords for media-sound/ardour:

           |                                 |   u   |  

           | a a   a         n   p r     s   |   n   |  

           | l m   r h i m m i   p i s   p   | e u s | r

           | p d a m p a 6 i o p c s 3   a x | a s l | e

           | h 6 r 6 p 6 8 p s p 6 c 9 s r 8 | p e o | p

           | a 4 m 4 a 4 k s 2 c 4 v 0 h c 6 | i d t | o

-----------+---------------------------------+-------+-------

 2.8.14-r1 | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 4 # 2 | gentoo

 2.8.16    | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 5 o   | gentoo

-----------+---------------------------------+-------+-------

3.5.308-r1 | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 4 # 3 | gentoo

3.5.357    | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 4 #   | gentoo

3.5.380    | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 4 #   | gentoo

3.5.403    | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 5 o   | gentoo

-----------+---------------------------------+-------+-------

    4.0-r2 | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 5 # 4 | gentoo

    4.1    | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 5 #   | gentoo

    4.2-r1 | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 5 #   | gentoo

    4.4    | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 5 #   | gentoo

    4.6    | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 5 #   | gentoo

    4.7    | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o ~ | 5 o   | gentoo

   9999    | o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o | 5 o   | gentoo
```

si esto tampoco funciona prueba con el 9999, eso te bajará y compilará las útlimas fuentes disponibles.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## Lestadt

Pues la verdad es que he intentado instalarlas todas.

La única que llegó a una compilación avanzada, fue la 9999, pero se detuvo en la fase final. Recuerdo que el mensaje de error decía que estaba en la fase de instalación, y hacía referencia a algo de que faltaban unos iconos.

La única que ha terminado, es la actual 4.7, con el problema que indiqué al principio del hilo.

Otra que me resultaba interesante era la 2.9999, que la descargó del overlay Proaudio, pero también se detenía al inicio, por culpa de las mencionadas waf-utls.

Todas las demás, se detienen al principio de la compilación con el error de waf-utls y la ausencia de definición en la línea inherit del ebuild. Otras (las más antiguas, como la 2.8.11 de Proaudio), fallan incluso en la fase de descarga.

Y no sé más.

Lo que sí me gustaría es saber si se debe a fallo de los ebuilds, de mi sistema, o de los overlays, o de que estoy un poco verde...   :Very Happy:   ¿Se supone que todo lo que está en los repositorios está en buen estado y debe funcionar? Llevo poco en el sistema y no tengo experiencia con estos casos. Desconozco la fiabilidad de los repositorios...

Una vez más, gracias por el interés.

----------

## Lestadt

Aquí dejo la salida de otra compilación fallida.

Esta vez es de Ardour-4.6.

Configura bien, y compila 30-40%, pero se detiene con el siguiente mensaje:

```
>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/ardour-4.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/ardour-4.6:

 * ERROR: media-sound/ardour-4.6::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   build failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3337:  Called waf-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4073:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${WAF_BINARY}" ${_mywafconfig} ${jobs} || die "build failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/ardour-4.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/ardour-4.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.6/work/ardour-4.6'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.6/work/ardour-4.6'
```

Espero que sea de ayuda. Gracias.

----------

## Lestadt

Desde la versión 4.4 hacia abajo, todos fallan en la fase de configuración, con un error similar a este:

```
>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/ardour-4.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/ardour-4.4:

 * EPYTHON is unset while calling waf-utils. This most likely means that

 * the ebuild did not call the appropriate eclass function before calling waf.

 * Please ensure that python-any-r1_pkg_setup is called in pkg_setup().

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/ardour-4.4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   Invalid use of waf-utils.eclass

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3333:  Called waf-utils_src_configure '--destdir=/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.4/image/' '--prefix=/usr' '--configdir=/etc' '--nls' '--optimize' '--with-backends=alsa,jack' '--lv2' '--fpu-optimization'

 *   environment, line 4097:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [[ -n ${fail} ]] && die "Invalid use of waf-utils.eclass";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/ardour-4.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/ardour-4.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.4/work/ardour-4.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/ardour-4.4/work/ardour-4.4'

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> Compilo la aplicación en un pentium 4 y no hay ningún problema. Lo malo es que no arranca. 

 ¿Quieres decir que escribes ardour4 en una terminal y no arranca y tampoco da ningún mensaje en la terminal?

----------

## Lestadt

quilosaq,

Gracias por tu mensaje, porque me has hecho recordar el proceso por el cuál llegué a un bug similar. He estado haciendo búsquedas en google, y he encontrado algo, pero no sé si nos puede servir.

En una terminal, escribo:

```
ardour4
```

y el resultado es nada de nada, salvo la respuesta en la terminal, que me ayuda a tirar del hilo:

```
gentooAUDIO ~ # ardour4

WARNING: Your system has a limit for maximum amount of locked memory!

         This might cause Ardour to run out of memory before your system runs

         out of memory. You can view the memory limit with 'ulimit -l', and it

         is normally controlled by /etc/security/limits.conf

bind txt domain [gtk2_ardour4] to /usr/share/ardour4/locale

Ardour4.7.0 (built using 4.7-gentoo and GCC version 4.9.3)

ardour: [INFO]: Your system is configured to limit Ardour to only 4096 open files

ardour: [INFO]: Loading system configuration file /etc/ardour4/system_config

CPU vendor: ntelpH��ineI

Instrucción ilegal

```

Con alguna frase de la salida de la terminal, hice una búsqueda en Google, y llego a un bug documentado que coincide con el mío, pero en Fedora: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1289351

Ahí es donde veo una primera solución, que consiste en iniciar la aplicación con la opción

```
$ ardour4 --no-hw-optimizations
```

Y después cierran ese reporte, porque es una repetición de este otro: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1312551

El caso es que los mensajes son idénticos a los míos, y la descripción del problema en las distintas fases es igual que mi problema.

Al final, parece que lo resuelven de alguna forma que no llego a entender, ya que no soy informático.

No he encontrado el bug equivalente en Gentoo, o no sé cómo buscarlo.

----------

## quilosaq

Podrías intentar construir de nuevo la versión 4.7 cambiando previamente CFLAGS en tu make.conf para que quede:

```
CFLAGS="-O0 -march=native -pipe"
```

 en lugar de 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"
```

----------

## Lestadt

Ok, voy a intentarlo y luego te cuento. Tarda cerca de cuatro horas en compilar en un Pentium 4  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lestadt

Bueno, pues ya está compilado.

Al principio creía que todo iría bien, porque al menos, lo he podido iniciar desde el menú de aplicaciones, como todas las demás. He llegado hasta el mismo punto que la otra vez:

-En Session Setup, marco la casilla "safe mode" para que se inicie sin plugins, por si alguno al cargarse da algún fallo.

-Indistintamente de que cree una sesión o cargue una existente,

-llego a la configuración de Audio/MIDI, y hago todas las combinaciones posibles de configuración de audio, ya sea a través de jack o directamente con ALSA, con distintas opciones de samplerate y buffer size.

-Siempre al iniciar el motor de audio, la aplicación se congela. (antes estallaba)

Todo este proceso es independiente de si lo inicio desde una terminal con la opción 

```
--no-hw-optimizations
```

Esta vez no he notado ningún avance al iniciarse con esas opciones.

Tampoco hay nada reseñable en la salida de la terminal, a diferencia de la anterior compilación, que mencionaba algo ilegal sobre el procesador...

Tengo una curiosidad:

Es la primera vez que compilo con la opción 

```
CFLAGS="-O0 -march=native -pipe"
```

y he notado que las primeras ventanas estaban en inglés, cuando anteriormente estaban en español.

¿Esta opción no sólo no optimiza los binarios para el hardware, sino que tampoco selecciona el idioma de la interfaz?

(sólo por curiosidad...)

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba esto:

Añade tu usuario al grupo audio.

Añade la línea 

```
@audio      -   rtprio      99
```

 al archivo /etc/security/limits.conf

Cierra la sesión de usuario y prueba de nuevo.

----------

## Lestadt

quilosaq,

Mi usuario no root ya estaba en el grupo audio.

Las opciones de configuración de real time que me propones, ya las añadí cuando instalé alsa y la primera vez que instalé ardour-4.7. 

Posteriormente, haciendo pruebas, se reinstalaron programas y se perdió la configuración. Gracias por la indicación, la he reintroducido inmediatamente, pero me temo que tampoco ha funcionado. 

Esta es la salida en la terminal, por si sirve de algo:

```
vicente@gentooAUDIO ~ $ ardour4

bind txt domain [gtk2_ardour4] to /usr/share/ardour4/locale

Ardour4.7.0 (built using 4.7-gentoo and GCC version 4.9.3)

ardour: [INFO]: Your system is configured to limit Ardour to only 4096 

open files

ardour: [INFO]: Loading system configuration file 

/etc/ardour4/system_config

CPU vendor: GenuineIntel

ardour: [INFO]: CPU brand:               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 

2.53GHz

ardour: [INFO]: Using SSE optimized routines

ardour: [INFO]: Loading default ui configuration file 

/etc/ardour4/default_ui_config

ardour: [INFO]: Loading user ui configuration file 

/home/vicente/.config/ardour4/ui_config

ardour: [INFO]: Loading color file /etc/ardour4/dark.colors

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour4/clearlooks.rc

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour4/clearlooks.rc

Found nothing along 

/home/vicente/.config/ardour4/templates:/usr/share/ardour4/templates

run dialog

Announcement is: 

Terminado (killed)

```

 Esto lo da después de congelarse y terminarlo por las bravas.

Ayer conseguí compilar también ardour-4.6, y da exactamente el mismo error.

Como dije más arriba, esto me huele a bug. ¿tenéis alguna idea más, o me recomendáis que lo reporte?

Hasta donde llego, tengo entendido que Ardour no da soporte a Gentoo, ¿Estas cosas las pueden solucionar los desarrolladores de Gentoo? Sería una lástima que no se pueda solucionar el bug. Vengo rebotado de otras distros mucho menos eficientes que Gentoo, y ahora que he encontrado el sistema perfecto para mi hardware, no puedo utilizar mis proyectos de audio...

----------

## cameta

Comprueba si realmente tienes un Pentium IV

cat /proc/cpuinfo

En ese caso prueba con esto

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4  -pipe"

Poner una flag de O0 no es algo recomendado a no ser que se haga debugging.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Como dije más arriba, esto me huele a bug. ¿tenéis alguna idea más, o me recomendáis que lo reporte?
> 
> ...

 Son cosas independientes. Puedes crear un informe de error en bugs.gentoo.org y seguir manteniendo este hilo por si alguien mas puede aportar ideas.

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Hasta donde llego, tengo entendido que Ardour no da soporte a Gentoo, ¿Estas cosas las pueden solucionar los desarrolladores de Gentoo?
> 
> ...

 Mi opinión es que no se ocuparán de este problema salvo que reciban mas informes de error similares (misma versión de ardour y misma arquitectura de procesador)

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Esta es la salida en la terminal, por si sirve de algo: 
> 
> ...

 Es fundamental que pongas ese tipo de información para que podamos seguir ayudándote.

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Como dije más arriba, esto me huele a bug. ¿tenéis alguna idea más, o me recomendáis que lo reporte?
> 
> ...

 Ideas:

Prueba la configuración mas secilla.

Arranca siempre desde consola

New session

Audio system: JACK

Driver: Dummy

Aceptar

(espera al menos 30 segundos)

Pega la salida de consola

----------

## Lestadt

cameta:

Es un pentium IV. La semana pasada, yo mismo lo saqué para limpiarlo y ponerle pasta térmica, que los veranos en La Mancha son muy duros para compilar...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  En la carcasa se leía claramente:

Pentium '01 

2.53GHZ/512M

Yo también me quedé más tranquilo...

Ardour lo he recompilado, no sólo con la opción native. También con las opciones que me da el comando que se utiliza para configurar las compilaciones cruzadas de distcc:

```
user $ gcc -v -E -x c -march=native -mtune=native - < /dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1 | perl -pe 's/ -mno-\S+//g; s/^.* - //g;'
```

, cuya salida en mi sistema es:

```
-march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfxsr --param l1-cache-size=8 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cachesize=512 -mtune=pentium4 -fstack-protector-strong
```

¿Me recomiendas que lo recompile sólo con la opción -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe?

quilosaq:

Nadie ha hablado de cerrar el post, sólo ampliar la ayuda. ¿Podría crear el post en el foro general en inglés o se consideraría repetido y me lo eliminarían? Desconozco el funcionamiento interno en casos así...

No tengo el driver dummy, ni pulseaudio, ni oss. Si no he instalado pulseaudio, es muy lógico que no lo tenga, pero lo cierto es que no tengo muy claro cómo instalar dummy...   :Confused:  Googleando. lo he encontrado asociado a la instalación de alsa en algunas distribuciones linux, pero en gentoo no he encontrado ninguna USE flag que haga referencia a dummy ¿Es alguna configuración de alsa o tengo que instalarlo de alguna forma?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿Podría crear el post en el foro general en inglés o se consideraría repetido y me lo eliminarían?
> 
> ...

 Esto te lo contestaría mejor un moderador pero mi opinión es que ese caso no se consideraría cross posting.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-525.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-378005.html

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> No tengo el driver dummy,
> 
> ...

 Este driver creo que lo aporta jack y sólo aparace si seleccionas como Audio system: JACK

¿Tienes jack-audio-connection-kit instalado?

¿Tienes instalado ardour con la use jack?

----------

## Lestadt

quilosaq:

Pues sí señor, tienes razón. Dummy está en Jack, o se puede gestionar a través de Jack, y no se instala con ninguna USE flag. Este es el que yo tengo:

```
[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1::gentoo  USE="alsa cpudetection pam (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -debug -doc -examples -oss" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse -3dnow" 0 KiB
```

Siguiendo tus instrucciones, lo que hago es: 

1 Inicio qjackctl

2. Selecciono Dummy

3. Inicio el servidor Jack

4. En terminal, inicio con $ ardour4 

5. Activo casilla 'safe mode' para puentear los plugins, (aunque en este momento los tengo todos desinstalados)

6. Creo nueva sesión, y como jack ya está iniciado, me avisa de que no puedo cambiar los ajustes. Mi única opción es:

7. Me conecto a la sesión Jack que ya está iniciada. Pulso 'conectar' o 'aceptar', e indistintamente, se congela con cualquiera de los dos botones que pulse.

8. Mato el proceso, y esto es lo que hay en mi terminal:

```
vicente@gentooAUDIO ~ $ ardour4

bind txt domain [gtk2_ardour4] to /usr/share/ardour4/locale

Ardour4.7.0 (built using 4.7-gentoo and GCC version 4.9.3)

ardour: [INFO]: Your system is configured to limit Ardour to only 4096 open files

ardour: [INFO]: Loading system configuration file /etc/ardour4/system_config

CPU vendor: GenuineIntel

ardour: [INFO]: CPU brand:               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz

ardour: [INFO]: Using SSE optimized routines

ardour: [INFO]: Loading default ui configuration file /etc/ardour4/default_ui_config

ardour: [INFO]: Loading user ui configuration file /home/vicente/.config/ardour4/ui_config

ardour: [INFO]: Loading color file /etc/ardour4/dark.colors

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour4/clearlooks.rc

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour4/clearlooks.rc

Found nothing along /home/vicente/.config/ardour4/templates:/usr/share/ardour4/templates

run dialog

Announcement is: 

Butler drops pool trash

Errors/Messages:

INFO: Loading 88 MIDI patches from /usr/share/ardour4/patchfiles

run dialog

Scanning folders for bundled LV2s: /usr/lib/ardour4/LV2

lilv_plugin_load_ports_if_necessary(): error: Plugin <http://miplug.in/plugins/dynamic5band/mono> port symbol `attack-B1' is invalid

lilv_plugin_load_ports_if_necessary(): error: Plugin <http://miplug.in/plugins/dynamic5band/stereo> port symbol `release-B1' is invalid

Terminado (killed)

vicente@gentooAUDIO ~ $ 
```

Al final, hace referencia a un error sobre unos plugins que no tengo instalados. Mi carpeta /usr/lib/ardour4/LV2 está completamente vacía. Me he concectado a la web que indica, y el servidor está caído.   :Question:   no entiendo nada.

Si inicio ardour directamente, sin activar jack primero, seleccionando dummy desde el setup audio/MIDI, se congela igual al iniciar Jack, pero en la teminal no aparece ningún mensaje después de la línea:

```
Announcement is:
```

Os recuerdo que todas estas pruebas son en ardour-4.7, compilado con CFLAGS="-O0 -march=native -pipe"...

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes mostrar las uses de ardour?

```
equery uses ardour
```

----------

## Lestadt

Esta es la salida:

```
[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-sound/ardour-4.7:

 U I

 - - cpu_flags_x86_3dnow : Use the 3DNow! instruction set

 + + cpu_flags_x86_mmx   : Use the MMX instruction set

 + + cpu_flags_x86_sse   : Use the SSE instruction set

 - - doc                 : Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is

                           recommended to enable per package instead of

                           globally

 + + jack                : Add support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 + + lv2                 : Add support for Ladspa V2

```

De todas formas, quiero recordar que cuando ardour estaba compilado con las CFLAGS -O2, y lo iniciaba con --no-hw-optimizations, jack llegaba a iniciarse desde ardour. Ahora ni siquiera se inicia...

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a borrar la configuración que tu usuario tenga de ardour:

```
rm -R ~/.config/ardour4
```

Deberías poder iniciar jack desde la ventana AudioMIDI Setup de ardour sin necesidad de usar qjackctl.

----------

## Lestadt

Pues me temo que no, que después de borrar el archivo de .config, efectivamente, se reinicia la aplicación como recién instalado, después escanea los plugins, pero el servidor jack no se inicia ni con el driver dummy. Se congela como las otras veces   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
ardour4

bind txt domain [gtk2_ardour4] to /usr/share/ardour4/locale

Ardour4.7.0 (built using 4.7-gentoo and GCC version 4.9.3)

ardour: [INFO]: Your system is configured to limit Ardour to only 4096 open files

ardour: [INFO]: Loading system configuration file /etc/ardour4/system_config

CPU vendor: GenuineIntel

ardour: [INFO]: CPU brand:               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz

ardour: [INFO]: Using SSE optimized routines

ardour: [INFO]: Loading default ui configuration file /etc/ardour4/default_ui_config

ardour: [INFO]: Loading color file /etc/ardour4/dark.colors

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour4/clearlooks.rc

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour4/clearlooks.rc

set default folder to /home/vicente

Announcement is: 

Scanning folders for bundled LV2s: /usr/lib/ardour4/LV2

lilv_plugin_load_ports_if_necessary(): error: Plugin <http://miplug.in/plugins/dynamic5band/mono> port symbol `attack-B1' is invalid

lilv_plugin_load_ports_if_necessary(): error: Plugin <http://miplug.in/plugins/dynamic5band/stereo> port symbol `release-B1' is invalid

Found nothing along /home/vicente/.config/ardour4/templates:/usr/share/ardour4/templates

run dialog

Errors/Messages:

WARNING: Ignoring invalid LV2 plugin http://miplug.in/plugins/dynamic5band/mono

WARNING: Ignoring invalid LV2 plugin http://miplug.in/plugins/dynamic5band/stereo

ERROR: 1: session file "/home/vicente/Música/Ardour/1/1.ardour" doesn't exist!

run dialog

Terminado (killed)

```

Eso del final es que yo me he equivocado al introducir el nombre de la sesión.

----------

## quilosaq

Un par de comprobaciones mas.

¿Puedes iniciar jack con un comando como este:

```
/usr/bin/jackd -t 200 -p 2048 -R -T -d dummy -r 44100 -p 1024 &
```

?

¿Tienes dbus ejecutándose en tu sistema?

----------

## Lestadt

Afirmativo a las dos preguntas:

```
vicente@gentooAUDIO ~ $ /usr/bin/jackd -t 200 -p 2048 -R -T -d dummy -r 44100 -p 1024 &

[1] 6703

vicente@gentooAUDIO ~ $ jackd 0.121.3

Copyright 2001-2009 Paul Davis, Stephane Letz, Jack O'Quinn, Torben Hohn and others.

jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.

loading driver ..

creating dummy driver ... dummy_pcm|44100|1024|23219|2|2
```

dbus se instaló ayer, precisamente, junto con Clementine.

----------

## cameta

Hola,

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Me recomiendas que lo recompile sólo con la opción -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe? 

 

Yo te recomendaría que todo el sistema estuviese recompilado con esas opciones. 

Yo siempre aconsejo que para que un sistema gentoo funcione adecuadamente lo primero es elegir el profile adecuado. 

eselect profile list

Mira que profile tienes seleccionado. Los profiles seleccionan automáticamente las uses que necesitas por defecto

El comando emerge --info te permite ver que uses tienes.

Si vas a usar jack asegurate de que jack está habiltado globalmente.

cuando todo este ben haces un

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse -q @world (actualizas el sistema con las nuevas uses) suelen ocurrir "cosas" durante las actualizaciones

emerge --depclean eliminas los paquetes sobrantes

revdep-rebuild para recompilar las librerias rotas por la actualización

etc-update para actualizar archivos de configuración

Y  en la medida de lo posible no poner paquete marcados como inestables.

----------

## cameta

De momento pon aquí tu emerge --info con ello se podrá ver rápidamente si tienes algo que no este bien.

----------

## Lestadt

cameta:

Mi emerge --info ya lo dejé al principio del post. Desde entonces, sólo he añadido dbus.

Echale un vistazo, a ver si hay suerte y encontramos algo mal configurado...

----------

## cameta

Hola,

no veo nada inusual, extraño en tu emerge --info

¿Por cierto que entorno gráfico usas?

Y ciertamente ardour esta en testing, lo cual significa que puede haber problemas,

http://ardour.org/

Mira en los bugs a ver si hay algo parecido a tu caso.

----------

## Lestadt

cameta

Mi entorno gráfico es XFCE.

Ardour no da soporte a Gentoo, es algo que ya comenté hace días, y también encontré bugs idénticos al mío en Fedora, pero hasta ahora no he encontrado nada similar en Gentoo. Por eso pregunté si era conveniente informar del bug a los desarrolladores de Gentoo, e incluso, cerrar este post y abrirlo en el foro general, en inglés, por si alguien más había experimentado el mismo problema.

He leído las reglas del foro, y quizá se considere un post cruzado, si no cerramos éste...

¿Informo del bug o me espero a ver si alguien de aquí ha tenido algún caso parecido?

----------

## cameta

Hola,

he estado leyendo en la página de ardour y podría ser que tuvieses problemas con el hardware.

Lo mejor es que te bajes una demo compilada y compruebes si funciona.

http://community.ardour.org/s/demo

http://ardour.org/first_time_linux.html

Esta se queda silenciosa a los 10 minutos pero si funciona nos permitirá descubrir cual es el problema.   :Wink: 

----------

## Lestadt

cameta

Gracias por tus instrucciones. Supongo que ya podemos saber por dónde van los tiros:

He instalado el paquete binario, y al iniciar ardour, tengo exactamente los mismos síntomas que en el paquete compilado en mi sistema. Se congela al crear o cargar una sesión. Esta es la salida de la teminal:

```
$ /opt/Ardour-4.7.0/bin/ardour4

bind txt domain [gtk2_ardour4] to /opt/Ardour-4.7.0/share/locale

Ardour4.7.0 (compilado usando 4.7 y versión de GCC 4.4.7)

ardour: [INFO]: Your system is configured to limit Ardour to only 4096 open files

ardour: [INFO]: Cargando el archivo de configuración del sistema /opt/Ardour-4.7.0/etc/system_config

Cargando el archivo de configuración de usuario /home/vicente/.config/ardour4/config

CPU vendor: ntel�.Q�ineI

ardour: [INFO]: CPU brand: �.Q�            �.Q�tel(R) Penti�.Q�) 4 CPU 2.53

ardour: [INFO]: No H/W specific optimizations in use

ardour: [INFO]: Cargando el archivo de configuración de interfaz de usuario predeterminado /opt/Ardour-4.7.0/etc/default_ui_config

ardour: [INFO]: Cargando el archivo de configuración de interfaz de usuario /home/vicente/.config/ardour4/ui_config

ardour: [INFO]: Cargando el archivo de color /opt/Ardour-4.7.0/etc/dark.colors

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /opt/Ardour-4.7.0/etc/clearlooks.rc

ardour: [INFO]: Loading ui configuration file /opt/Ardour-4.7.0/etc/clearlooks.rc

Found nothing along /home/vicente/.config/ardour4/templates:/opt/Ardour-4.7.0/share/templates

run dialog

Announcement is: 

Terminado (killed)

```

Se congela y lo acabo por las bravas.

Voy a postearlo en el foro de bugs de ardour, a ver qué me dicen.

¿me recomiendas algo más que podamos hacer aquí?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿me recomiendas algo más que podamos hacer aquí?
> 
> ...

 

Podrías intentar depurar tu mismo el programa con la herramienta strace.

También puedes crear un paquete binario de ardour instalado en tu sistema y compartirlo con algún servicio gratuito. Quizá alguien lo quiera instalar en un sistema de pruebas y depurarlo. Aquí tienes mas información sobre cómo crear paquetes binarios para portage:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Binary_package_guide/es#Crear_paquetes_binarios

Aún así nada asegura que se pueda encontrar el problema si el origen está en el hardware en el que se ejecuta.

----------

## Lestadt

Pues estaba escribiendo el reporte del bug en Ardour, cuando se me ha ocurrido hacer una última prueba.

En el mismo equipo, tengo una partición con Debian, y he probado a instalar el paquete binario Demo de Ardour. Y... ¡ha funcionado!

Entonces, mi ordenador no tiene ningún problema de hardware.

El problema está en mi sistema Gentoo.

Como todas las aplicaciones de audio funcionan a la perfección, el problema no está ni en alsa, ni en Jack.

El problema está en Ardour y en cómo gestiona el audio del sistema, y esto ocurre tanto si el sistema compila el paquete, como si instalo el mismo paquete binario compilado fuera del sistema.

¿Reporto el bug a Gentoo?

----------

## Lestadt

quilosaq

Eso mismo estaba pensando ahora mismo. Con las herramientas del enlace que me has posteado, ¿podría instalar en Debian un paquete binario compilado en gentoo?

----------

## cameta

Me alegro de que al final el problema sea por algo de gentoo.

Antes de abrir un bug en gentoo seri aconsejable que lo actualizases.

----------

## Lestadt

cameta

El sistema está totalmente actualizado, y gracias al minitutorial que me diste, está más limpio que la patena.   :Wink: 

Gracias otra vez.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Lestadt wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿podría instalar en Debian un paquete binario compilado en gentoo?
> 
> ...

 

Como ya he dicho, los paquetes binarios que se generan, está diseñados para ser usados con portage y no parece posible usar portage con Debian.

Por otra parte, de lo que se trata es de usar Gentoo, ¿no?

----------

## cameta

Hola,

creo que el problema se puede deber a alguna use de los paquetes de los que depende ardour.

Con este comando puedes ver de que paquetes depende ardour.

equery g ardour-4.7 

Seria conseguir que cuando ejecutas ardour te diese más mensajes de error. 

¿no hay alguna opción verbose cuadno se ejecuta ardour?

----------

## Lestadt

cameta

¿Te refieres, no a las USE del propio Ardour, sino a las USE del resto de dependencias (que no son pocas)?

Estuve leyendo en los foros de Ardour, y en Mantis, que es el Centro de Bugs de Ardour. Al parecer, hay una herramienta que utilizan los usuarios para afinar a la hora de buscar el bug.

No había pensado en esa posibilidad, pero creo que es la mejor. Si voy a hacer un informe de bug, será mejor que lo haga lo más completo posible.

Voy a investigar primero en ardour, a ver de qué forma se utiliza esa herramienta, porque está claro que el problema lo tenemos nosotros, y no Ardour.

Otra cosa que puedo hacer, es comprobar las USE de las dependencias que me comentas, en el sistema Gentoo que tengo en mi portátil. Ahí funciona Ardour a la perfección. Veré si hay discordancias, y si las encuentro, instalaré paquete por paquete con las USE correctas...

¡Gracias por la idea!

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Te refieres, no a las USE del propio Ardour, sino a las USE del resto de dependencias (que no son pocas)? 

 

Exacto, a las del resto de dependencias. Mira las use que tienes en el portatil y las que hay en el pc.

para eso el emerge --info te puede dar una idea.

----------

